# Aufstiegschancen als SPS Softwareentwickler



## Casimyr (29 Dezember 2011)

Tag zusammen,

ich werde ich kürze mein Bachelor Mechatronik Studium beenden und bin  nun auf Jobsuche. Eine Stelle, die mich interessiert, wird als SPS  Softwareentwickler bezeichnet. Die gennanten Anforderungen passen 100%  zu mir. Die Aufgaben hören sich interessant an.

Meine Frage ist nun:

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Branche? Ich habe meine Abschlussarbeit im  Zusammenhang mit der Programmierung einer SIEMENS S7 geschrieben und  frage mich, wie es im Berufsleben weitergehen könnte.

Ist die Programmierung von SPSen nicht eine Sackgasse? Wenn man das  einmal draufhat sehe ich keine Möglichkeiten mich weiterzubilden. Was  ist eure Meinung? Ich möchte nicht die nächsten 20 Jahre immer wieder  nur die selbe SPS programmieren.

Aus der Stellenanzeige:



Softwareentwicklung Automatisierungstechnik
Erstellen von Applikationssoftware (Steuerung und Regelung) mittels Entwicklungswerkzeugen für Automatisierungssysteme
Erstellen von Applikationssoftware für die Anlagenvisualisierung mittels Entwicklungswerkzeugen für Visualisierungssysteme
Testen von Applikationssoftware (Automatisierung / Anlagenvisualisierung)
Erstellen  von Funktionsbeschreibungen für Maschinen in  Zusammenarbeit mit der  mechanischen / hydraulischen Konstruktion sowie  Technologie
Entwickeln von Programmstandards basierend auf Funktionsbeschreibungen
Erstellen von Vorgaben für die technischen Redakteure
Unterstützung der Projektierung, Montage und der Inbetriebnahme
 
Würde mich über Meinungen dazu freuen.

danke
Wendigo


----------



## Tommi (29 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

die Aufstiegsschancen sind genauso gut oder schlecht wie in jedem anderen Beruf.
Wieso stellst Du die Frage ausgerechnet in diesem Forum?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Casimyr (29 Dezember 2011)

Die Domain SPS-Forum.de lässt darauf schließen, dass hier viele Leute unterwegs sind die sich mit SPS beschäftigen. 
Und ich denke mal, dass sich einige davon auch beruflich mit einer SPS auseinander setzten müssen. Deren Meinung zum Thema würde ich gerne hören.

Konkret würde ich gerne wissen, ob es nach 5 oder 10 Jahren Arbeit als SPS Softwareentwickler noch neues zu entdecken gibt. Möglichkeiten sich weiterzubilden. Aufstiegschancen. Oder ob man sich lieber wo anders umsehen sollte, wenn man Karriere machen will.

Mich reizt der Beruf schon, nur habe ich eben Angst, dass es eine Sackgasse ist und man schnell alles rausgeholt hat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Casimyr,
wenn du dir beim Abschluss deines Studium denkst das dieses eine Sackgasse ist, kommt
dieser Gedanke reichlich spät....oder? Wenn ich dir jetzt Sage das dieser Beruf keine Zukunft 
hat, sattelst du dann um und wirst Altenpfleger?

Fang doch erstmal an zu Arbeiten und sehe wie sich das Endwickelt, von einfachen IBN bis zum
Konzernchef ist da doch alles drin. Es kommt darauf an was du daraus machst.


----------



## Casimyr (29 Dezember 2011)

Dessen bin ich mir durchaus bewusst. Gerade als Mechatroniker habe ich eine recht große Auswahl an möglichen Jobs.

Zur Zeit schreibe ich Bewerbungen an diverse Unternehmen und vergleiche verschiedene Stellenangebote. Dazu würde ich gerne wissen, ob der Job als SPS Softwareentwickler Zukunft hat oder ob ich den gleich streichen soll.

Ich hatte gehofft, dass hier vielleicht jemand seine Erfahrungen mit mir teilen möchte.


----------



## Rose2 (29 Dezember 2011)

Eine Sackgasse ist SPS bestimmt nicht, die Möglichkeiten sind unbegrenzt , du lernst nie aus, muss dich immer neuen Herausforderungen stellen.
Auch nach 20 Berufsjahren gibt es Neues zu entdecken. Positionieraufgaben mittels Umrichter , oder Visualisierung mittels Paneels oder höheren Programmiersprachen wie Labview oder C++  sind nur einige Beispiele.


----------



## bike (29 Dezember 2011)

Casimyr schrieb:


> Dessen bin ich mir durchaus bewusst. Gerade als Mechatroniker habe ich eine recht große Auswahl an möglichen Jobs.
> 
> Zur Zeit schreibe ich Bewerbungen an diverse Unternehmen und vergleiche verschiedene Stellenangebote. Dazu würde ich gerne wissen, ob der Job als SPS Softwareentwickler Zukunft hat oder ob ich den gleich streichen soll.
> Mechatronik
> Ich hatte gehofft, dass hier vielleicht jemand seine Erfahrungen mit mir teilen möchte.



Was willst du lesen?
Ich würde dir den Tipp geben, denke zuerst einmal nach was du machen willst.
Mit diesem Wissen kannst du dir eine Stelle für den Anfang suchen.
Dann wird es sich zeigen, ob dir das passt, oder ob etwas anderes besser wäre.
Nach meiner Meinung ist die von dir hier geschriebene Reihenfolge falsch.

Zum Thema Zukunft von PLC: wie sollen nach deiner Meinung in der Zukunft Maschinen und Anlagen gesteuert werden?
Aber dieses Thema hast du als  Bachelor bestimmt schon im Studium betrachtet.
Wobei ich nachdenklich bin, wenn nach Mechatronik Studium,  Softwareentwicklung im Anschluss gemacht werden soll.
Softwareentwicklung ist eigentlich mehr.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Dezember 2011)

Sei Dir ganz sicher das du nicht 20 Jahre das selbe machst. Das sorgen die Jungs vom grossen S schon für  ....  und normalerweise gehört da ja nicht nur SPS programmieren zu. Auf einer gescheiten Inbetriebnahme bist du dann auch zuständig für Pneumatik, Hydraulik, Elektrotechnik, Antriebstechnik, Netzwerktechnik und und und ....


----------



## vierlagig (29 Dezember 2011)

Casimyr schrieb:


> Dessen bin ich mir durchaus bewusst. Gerade als Mechatroniker habe ich eine recht große Auswahl an möglichen Jobs.



und die schlecht möglichste ausbildung.

ein schlechter elektriker ist immer noch ein guter schlosser aber ein schlechter mechatroniker taugt nicht mal mehr dazu...
ich habe diesen studien- und ausbildungsgang nie verstanden - als könnte ein maschinenbauer nicht vernünftig mit einem elektroingenieur und/oder programmierer reden, schnittstellen bilden ... 
der versuch die eierlegende wollmilchsau auszubilden ist, in meinen augen, mit dieser ausbildung gründlichst gescheitert!

am ende kommt dann doch die spezialisierung - also aus auszubildendensicht ist das die option "ich will was mit technik machen, weiß aber nicht ob metall oder strom..." ...


----------



## Semo (29 Dezember 2011)

Ob das ganze eine Sackgasse ist, hängt vermutlich stark von vollgendem ab:

Deiner Motivation
Deinen Fähigkeiten (und ich meine nicht die Augenblicklichen)
Der Firma (/den Firmen) bei der du arbeiten willst
Und falls du dran glaubst... Glück, Schicksall und Fügung.

Selbst wenn du ewig "SPS-Programmierer/-Entwickler/-Inbetriebnehmer/-usw." bleibst, wirst du nicht automatisch auf die Programmierung beschränkt. (Je nach eigenem Ergeiz und Firma)

Mal ein Beispiel:

Ich arbeite jetzt seit 4 Jahren als "Techniker" (so stehts zumindest im Arbeitsvertrag, bin aber nur gelernter Facharbeiter).
Ich kümmere mich je nach Projekt um Konstruktion, Programmierung und/oder Inbetriebnahme. 
Sofern ich die Inbetriebnahme duchführe bin ich meistens gleichzeitig Projektverantwortlicher (in anderen Firmen auch: Projektleiter/Projektmanager).

Wobei sich Konstruktion nicht nur auf das zeichnen mit EPlan oder ELCAD beschränkt, das Programmieren nicht nur darauf den Quellcode einzutippen und die Inbetriebnahme besteht bestimmt nicht nur aus dem testen der Funktionen.

Um jetzt nicht noch weiter auszuholen...
 Langweilig wird es nie!


Du kannst dir zumindest sicher sein, dass du selbst als reiner SPS-Programmierer in einem großen Unternehmen noch mit Antriebstechnik (FUs, Servos, usw.), Sensorik und der Hardware der SPS zu tun haben wirst.

Viel erfolg noch bei der weiteren Berufswahl.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Dezember 2011)

Casimyr schrieb:


> Konkret würde ich gerne wissen, ob es nach 5 oder 10 Jahren Arbeit als SPS Softwareentwickler noch neues zu entdecken gibt.



Kennst Du denn Arbeitsplätze von SPS-Softwareentwicklern?

Es geht ja nicht um das banale Codieren abstrakter, voneinander 
unabhängiger Funktionen, sondern um das Erkennen und Verstehen 
von Prozesse, Abläufen und Zusammenhängen. 

Wenn es Dir Spaß macht, große Aufgaben in mehrere kleine zu 
zerlegen, um diese dann strukturiert und erfolgreich zu lösen, 
dann wird es Dir in einem heute überschaubaren Zeitraum nicht 
langweilig werden.


----------



## vierlagig (30 Dezember 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Kennst Du denn Arbeitsplätze von SPS-Softwareentwicklern?
> 
> Es geht ja nicht um das banale Codieren abstrakter, voneinander
> unabhängiger Funktionen, sondern um das Erkennen und Verstehen
> ...



um nochmal in die kerbe zu hauen ... als mechatroniker wird das schwer


----------



## Casimyr (30 Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, besonders an Semo.

Ich habe bereits in meiner Freizeit recht viel programmiert und während des Studiums auch C++ gelernt. Während meiner Bachelorarbeit habe ich mich mit S7 SCL/CFC auseinander gesetzt. Handwerklich komme ich zumindest mit den Grundlagen zurecht, der Rest wird sich schon irgendwie ergeben 

Mir ist auch wichtig, dass es sich nicht nur auf das Programmieren beschränkt. Wie Semo schon geschrieben hat, werde ich wohl auch die Komponenten der SPS selbst und auch die angesteuerte Hardware kennenlernen. Das würde mir sehr gefallen, da es das Thema Softwareentwicklung wesentlich breiter macht.

Im übrigen denke ich, dass ich mit Mechatronik gar nicht so verkehrt liege. Bereits während meiner Abschlussarbeit musste ich neben der Programmierung der SPS auch Messgeräte bedienen können und elektrische Schaltpläne und Berechnungen anfertigen, sowie technische Zeichnungen der Anlage erstellen. Genauso hat mir die Vorlesung Leistungselektronik/ Antriebstechnik weitergeholfen, da ich Schrittmotoren ansteuern musste. Das Wissen aus fast jeder Vorlesung konnte ich nutzen.

Natürlich bin ich kein Speziallist, aber ich habe über viele Themen einen Überblick bekommen und kenne die Grundlagen. Gezielt eingearbeitet wird man auch als reiner Maschinenbauer oder E-Techniker erst im Unternehmen.


----------



## Casimyr (30 Dezember 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und die schlecht möglichste ausbildung.
> ich habe diesen studien- und ausbildungsgang nie verstanden - als könnte ein maschinenbauer nicht vernünftig mit einem elektroingenieur und/oder programmierer reden, schnittstellen bilden ...
> der versuch die eierlegende wollmilchsau auszubilden ist, in meinen augen, mit dieser ausbildung gründlichst gescheitert!



Schön, dass du immer so positiv denkst und deine Meinung gründlich begründest.

Tipp einfach mal in größeren Jobbörsen "Mechatroniker/in" ein und schau dir die Einsatzgebiete und Anforderungen der ausgeschriebenen Stellen genauer an und sag mir dann, wen du stattdessen einsetzen würdest. In vielen Fällen kommst du um einen Mechatroniker mit fachübergreifendem Wissen nicht herum. Vielleicht trifft das nicht auf die Stelle als SPS Softwareentwickler zu (ich bin ja hier um das herauszufinden), aber die Ausbildung grundsätzlich schlecht zu reden ist meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig.


----------



## c.wehn (30 Dezember 2011)

Ich kenn Schreiner die bessere Elektriker sind als manch gelernter Energieanlagenelektroniker und Energieanlagenelektroniker die bessere Techniker/Programmierer sind als diverse schulisch hochqualifizierte Fachleuchte.
Es wird gewiss auch Mechatroniker geben die diesem gewachsen sind.

Nach meiner Erfahrung sagt eine Berufsbezeichnung noch lang nichts über die qualifikation und Leistungsfähigkeit eines Menschens aus.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> um nochmal in die kerbe zu hauen ... als mechatroniker wird das schwer



Sorry 4l aber zum Jahreswechsel schreibst du jetzt wirklich Quatsch 
Gerade als SPSler solltest du eigentlich wissen, dass hier der Titel und der Abschluß eigentlich nichts aussagen.
In unserem Job sind Lernbereitschaft, Motivation und Talent gefordert. 
Und eine mechatronische Ausbildung bzw Studium ist sicher nicht die schlechteste Grundlage um darauf aufzubauen. "Fachidioten" gibt es schon zu viele1
Als SPSler musst du heute Allrounder und Teamplayer sein.

Gruß und Guten Rutsch
Dieter


----------



## Aventinus (30 Dezember 2011)

Im Prinzip hat doch jeder von uns - zumindest wenn er schon ein paar Jahre im Geschäft ist - auch Ahnung von Mechanik. Die kommt nicht von der Ausbildung/Studium, die hat man sich im Lauf der Zeit bei Inbetriebnahmen und Besprechungen angeeignet.

Warum soll das umgekehrt nicht auch gehen?

Est mehr Ahnung von Mechanik und  das elektrische Grundwissen im Lauf der Zeit vertiefen.


----------



## bike (30 Dezember 2011)

c.wehn schrieb:


> IEs wird gewiss auch Mechatroniker geben die diesem gewachsen sind.



Leider sind das nur die Ausnahmen, mir sind bisher wenige bis keiner begegnet.
Ich habe immer noch ein Verständnisproblem:
Was KANN ein Mechatroniker?
Selbst unsere Meister, die die Knaben ausbilden, konnten bis heute nicht schlüssig erklären, was dieser Berufszweig als Mindestanforderung erfüllen muss.
Also welches universelle Wissen wird vermittelt.

Um auf die Frage zurück zu kommen, als Entwickler musst du sehr viel Theorie können. Die Grundlagen zu bauen, auf der Programme aufsetzen ist bestimmt nicht trivial.
Ein Studium der Mechatronik allein ist dafür allein nicht die richtige Voraussetzung.
Mathematik und Informatik gehören dazu


bike


----------



## Tommi (30 Dezember 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Mathematik und Informatik gehören dazu



Hallo,

um das mal klarzustellen, Informatik gehört mit zur Mechatronikerausbildung
und insbesondere zum Studium. (siehe Bild)

Der Mechatroniker ist für mich so eine Art Allgemeinmediziner, der natürlich erkennen
muss, wo ggfs. seine Grenzen sind.

Der Beruf wird auch immer noch schlecht geredet, weil die Elektriker und Schlosser
Angst haben, ihre Jobs könnten wegfallen. Und so manscher Personalchef hat sicher
immer noch das Ziel, 50% seiner Instandhalter entlassen zu können.

Es ist wie mit der deutschen Einheit, alles braucht mehr Zeit, als vorher angenommen.

In unserer Branche werden die meisten im Laufe ihres Berufslebens Mechatroniker.

Gruß Tommi


----------



## Deltal (30 Dezember 2011)

Zum Thema Langeweile.. Wird dem Informatiker es langweilig weil es immer nur um PCs und "C++" geht? Wird es dem Konstrukteur langweilig weil er den ganzen Tag nur vor seiner CAD Zeichung sitzt?
Nein, denn das ist ja nur das Handwerkzeug. Das spannende an dem Beruf sind ja die vielfälltigen Probleme, die gelöst werden müssen. 

Und da kommt der Punkt der dir viel wichtiger sein müsste: Was macht denn die Firma bei der ich arbeiten möchte? Und da ist für ein SPS Programmierer ein himmelweiter unterscheid ob man nur die 5 Standartmaschinen in großen Stückzahlen mit Software versorgt, oder ob man für z.B. ein Ingeneurbüro arbeitet und jeder Auftrag unterschiedlich ist.

Außerdem solltest du dir bewust machen, dass du als IBN viel Reisen musst und jede menge Stress bekommst. Da kann es schnell sein, dass es dir über dem Kopf zusammenbricht, denn als Studierter *an dieser Stelle stand bislang "Ing."* bist du meistens für eine komplette Baustelle verantwortlich.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Dezember 2011)

Hallo

mir drängt sich auf, dass Manche die Inhalte von Ausbildung 
und Studium überbewerten.

Man ist nicht was man ist, sondern was man aus sich macht.

Wer heute vor 20 Jahren in sein Automatisierungsleben gestartet
ist, hatte noch keine Informatik. Man hat Verfahrenstechnik,
Fertigungstechnik oder Industrieelektronik studiert und das 
Programmieren war nur Mittel zum Zweck.

Und trotzdem arbeiten diese Leute seit Jahren erfolgreich mit 
STEP5/7, CoDeSys, Beckhoff oder was sonst der Kunde möchte.


----------



## bike (30 Dezember 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> mir drängt sich auf, dass Manche die Inhalte von Ausbildung
> und Studium überbewerten.
> ...



Da hast du recht.
Doch wird in den Studiengängen vermittelt, dass der Teilnehmer alles und perfekt kann mit den Abschlüssen.

Vor ein paar Monatgen kam ein Absolvent der Automatisierungstechnik und war auf einmal SPS Programmentwickler.
Die Frage, ob ein Wissen über Pointern oder ähnliches bei Step7 vorhanden ist, wurde als Beleidigung empfunden, denn im Studium wurde mit C++ programmiert.
Also eine einfache Aufgabe in C++ zu programmieren, ging in die Hose und Step7 ist noch? ein Buch mit vielen Siegeln.

Mir ist es völlig wurst, was jemand studiert hat. Wichtig ist, was der Einzelne aus seinen Grundlagen und seinem Talent macht.
Doch nicht jeder der den Simatic Manger fehlerfrei öffnen kann ist schon Programmierer.

Bei dem TE habe ich nur den Eindruck, er weiß garnicht was er machen will.
Wo seine Stärken und Taaaalente liegen.
Das ist viel schlimmer, als fehlendes Wissen.


bike


----------



## RobertS (6 November 2015)

Ich würde mich einfach mal nach Unternehmen und freien Stellen umschauen und dann halt schauen was sie dir so anbieten. Als Berufsanfänger kann man vielleicht nicht zu viel erwarten, aber wenn man motiviert ist und zeigt das man was kann und dein Chef deine Leistungen würdigt, ist oft halt auch mehr drin nach einiger Zeit. Das Unternehmen sollte halt auch groß genug sein, dass es gewisse Aufstiegschancen gibt, wenn du da Ambitionen hast. In einem 2-Mann Betrieb ist das eher schwierig


----------



## winnman (6 November 2015)

*Ich* würde zuerst mal aufs Datum des letzten Post schauen.


----------



## Ladybug3 (11 November 2016)

Immer wieder entwickeln sich diese IT Bereiche, wie auch andere, und ofters werden diese mit andere kombinieren, also es geben Aufstiegschancen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 November 2016)

winnman schrieb:


> *Ich* würde zuerst mal aufs Datum des letzten Post schauen.



Wow, da soll noch einer sagen, die neuen Benutzer wissen nicht, wie die Suchfunktion arbeitet


----------



## Vincentv (14 November 2016)

Ich gebe bike Recht. Es ist wichtig Erfahrungen zu sammeln und dann fällt auch die Entscheidung leichter in welche Richtung man gehen will. Sachen in der Theorie zu wissen ist zwar schön und gut, aber wenn keine Substanz dahinter ist, wird's schwer.


----------



## GLT (15 November 2016)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Wow, da soll noch einer sagen, die neuen Benutzer wissen nicht, wie die Suchfunktion arbeitet




*ROFL*
und nochmal


----------

